# Alte 70er oder 80er Klassische Zeichentrickfilme (Einfach Klassisch? )



## Freeak (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo und Guten Abend Jungs und Mädels,

Ich bin bereits seit längerem auf der Suche nach sehr alten Zeichentrick Filmen. 

Mein Vater hatte die in meiner Kindheit auf VHS Aufgenommen und ich habe diese Filme Geliebt und mir auch zig msl Angeschaut. 

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie viele es insgesamt gewesen waren. Aber an 4 kann ich mich noch recht Präzise Erinnern.

Zum einen war es auf jeden Fall Sindbad. Dieser sitzt mit seinem Sohn in seinem Palast und Erzählt diesem von seinen Abenteuern auf See.

So hat er wohl eine Reise auf eine Insel gemacht wo er es mit einem Zyklopen zu tun bekommt. Im Laufe der Geschichte fängt der Zyklop Sindbad und Sperst diesen in einen alten erloschenen Vulkan. Dort gibt es viele kleine Diamanten und auch ein kleines Eichhörnchen. Um wieder aus seinem Gefängnis zu entkommen bindet er einen kleinen Diamant an das Eichhörnchen und das Glitzern und Funkeln des Edelsteins führt ihn mit Hilfe des Eichhörnchens nach Draußen. Dort sieht Sindbad den Zyklop wie er gerade Bäume aus der Erde Reißt, und davon die Blätter isst. Er macht auf sich Aufmerksam und lockt den Zyklop zimmer Vulkan wo er wieder durch den Tunnel Rennt. Durch eine weitere List bringt er ihn dazu seinen Kopf in den Krater oben zu Stecken wodurch der lange Bart des Zyklop nachbilden fällt und Sindbad diesen durch den Tunnel zieht und ihn am Bein knotet. Somit sitzt er fest und kann somit auch nicht mehr die Inselbewohner Erpresüßen und Terrorisieren. 

Zum Dank geben ihm die Bewohner einen der Riesigen Schuhe des Zyklop als Boot ud dieser wird auch noch mit Gold und anderen Schätzen Beladen.

Danach setzt Sindbad seine Reise Form

Dann gab es noch einen Film wo es um eine Burg in Großbritannien oder Schottland geht. Diese gehört wohl  nicht den gegenwärtigen Bewohnern und mit einer Handvoll Leuten bringt der Rechtmäßige Eigentümer sie zurück in seinen Besitz.

Dann gab es noch einen wo ein Meteor die Erde gestreift hat und einen Teil der Erde, ich glaube von Mittelmeer, mit in das All und auch die Menschen von diesem Teil der Erde. Aufgrund der Erdanziehung ist der Meteor oder Komet in einer Umlaufbahn um die Erde gefangen. Allerdings nicht lange. Und wegen der Kälte gibt es einen Starken Winter und die Menschen schaffen es später auch wieder mit einem Heißluftballon auf die Erde zurück. 

Es gab auf jeden Fall auch noch eine Umsetzung von Moby Dick und auch 20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer. 

Die Filme hatten alle den gleichen Zeichenstyl und, so kommt es mir vor, als wären die Filme ende der 70er anfang der 80er Gemacht worden. Mein Vater hat sie damals als "Einfach Klassisch" Beschriftet und Bezeichnet.

Kennt jemand von Euch ebenfalls diese Filme? Ich habe lediglich aus meiner Erinnerung Geschrieben an was ich mich noch nach den Vielen Jahren Erinnern kann. 

Sollten noch ein paar Fragen offen sein, so stellt sie mir gerne. Ich möchte die Filme wieder unbedingt sehen und wenn möglich auch Kaufen. Doch dazu benötige ich den Namen der Filme. Eventuell kennt ja auch einer von Euch diese Filme.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Februar 2019)

Tipp: schau mal auf youtube und such nach 80s cartoons, da findest du alles Trailer und manchmal auch gane Folgen egal ob:

Sinbad
Heidi
Nils Holgerson
Niklas der Junge aus Flandern
Galaxy Rangers
HE-Man
Shera
Captain Future
Saber Rider
Huckeberry Finn
Lucy in Australien


U.v.A.

Oft sogar zusammengeschnitten, dann findet man noch schneller im DVD-Paket auf Amazon


----------

